# Premium 12m £6900 network cable for audio



## qubit (Feb 9, 2015)

Can't wait to get me one of these. I'm sure all those little audio bits will sound _waay_ better!   







The Diamond is a top-grade Ethernet Cable which is the result of a lifetime's research by AudioQuest made from the very best materials available. This really is a 'money no object' cable for the dedicated Hi-Fi enthusiast that has extended into a world of digital audio sources.

By extending the thought process of quality cabling from a server, PC or Media streamer to the router, further detail can be realised and restrictive shackles loosened. AudioQuest's Diamond RJ/E is a directional Ethernet cable made with the same hallmark materials, philosophy, care and attention that is applied to all their interconnects, whether it's an entry level introduction to hi-fi or a died-in-the-wool music connoisseur. Another upgrade with Diamond is a complete plug redesign, opting for an ultra-performance RJ45 connector made from silver with tabs that are virtually unbreakable. The plug comes with added strain relief and firmly lock into place ensuring no critical data is lost.

The beating heart of the AudioQuest Diamond are the Solid 100% Silver Perfect Surface conductors where raw silver is processed by drawing through at a much slower speed than normal to create an ultra-smooth surface area free of indents and grooves. Insulation is also a commodoty that slows down a signal so AQ have featured their Dielectric-Bias System (DBS); a self-generated stable electrostatic field which reduces energy storage and non-linear time delays to a minimum.

Rush out and buy it here: http://www.audiovisualonline.co.uk/product/8041/audioquest-diamond-rj-e-ethernet-cable-12m


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 9, 2015)

LOL, financing available.


----------



## Brusfantomet (Feb 10, 2015)

It is always funney when companies try to sell expensive digital cabels, especially the short ones that already are within spec.

Pretty shure that is a cat 5e cable as well, so the cat 6 cabels are already better.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

you can fab a cat 6 cable for less more metal means more RF pickup


----------



## Steevo (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm

Reasons why I hate people. 


1) They are fucking stupid.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Steevo said:


> http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm
> 
> Reasons why I hate people.
> 
> ...



LMFAO


----------



## RCoon (Feb 11, 2015)

The best part is that its a network cable WITH ARROWS. They tell you you're supposed to have the network cable arrows pointing in the direction the "sound is flowing". I'm guessing these people don't realise that the router they have jammed between their NAS and PC/Audio system is going to render everything these cables supposedly do as pointless anyway. Unless they buy a silver contact £250,000 router/switch instead.


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 11, 2015)

Steevo said:


> http://www.machinadynamica.com/machina31.htm
> 
> Reasons why I hate people.
> 
> 1) They are fucking stupid.



What you don't believe this?

"*Large Brilliant Pebbles* On the floor in room corners, Large size Brilliant Pebbles reduces comb filter effects caused by very high sound pressure levels that develop in the corners when music is playing - as much as 3 or 4 times higher than the average sound pressure level in the room!!"


----------



## Frick (Feb 11, 2015)

http://www.jormadesign.com/products/origopower.htm

€2500.


----------



## qubit (Feb 11, 2015)

Frick said:


> http://www.jormadesign.com/products/origopower.htm
> 
> €2500.


You cheapskate, Frick.


----------



## Frick (Feb 12, 2015)

qubit said:


> You cheapskate, Frick.



No no, I just got one. It made my PC faster as the electricity can travel from the wall jack to the PSU more effeciently. Totally worth it.


----------

